# Shadow Fox by Gamo



## Shadow Fox (Nov 15, 2011)

I have been reading on here for two days and just realized that i am the only one with a shadow fox .177. is there anybody else out there. when i got mine we went shooting, my buddies have big cats and a couple whispers. they wanted a shadow fox to but now we can't find one in the store's so far it's the best one of the bunch.


----------

